
NYC's Best Angel Investor: Every Startup She Touches Seems To Turn To Gold - endtwist
http://www.businessinsider.com/shana-fisher-star-investor-2013-11
======
pg
I thought this would be about Shana Fisher. I met her at an event and she
asked me to give her a list of YC cos that were good but that VCs didn't get.
I realized this was the first time anyone had asked me that, in 8 years of
doing YC.

~~~
officialjunk
did you already know that list or did you have to stop to think about it? any
notable examples on that list you care to share?

